# Mini Cooper Watch



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

My today arrival......MINICOOPER watch




























Time only,"drivers" watch, SScase,leather strap, WR 5 bar, 46x37x11 mm,designed by MINI


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Quite an 'interesting' looking watch. I almost picked up one of these myself a while back, but spent the money on something else instead.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

i must buy MiniCooper now.......when i have watch..... :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Gilius said:


> i must buy MiniCooper now.......when i have watch..... :yes:


You should be able to get yourself a bargain with prices at rock bottom at the moment.


----------

